# Doves 9/8



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Myself and a buddy bagged 16 doves today despite rainy conditions on a private farm near springboro. The birds didn't want to fly much so we were jumping them out of trees and trying to take them down. Didn't have many close shots and went through 2 boxes of shells. Going tomorrow and hoping I won't have to chase after them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Cool job, thats what we do around here some times when the birds hang tight. This has been a pretty good dove hunting year for me so far. I hope dove numbers are this high again next year. So far I have gotten 5 limits and a few odd birds mixed in.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is a picture of the birds we downed.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice shooting Guy's.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good shooting, thats some fine eating right there


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went back out today but we only got eight birds. I was shooting much better also, just not many birds flying, I think they were getting wary of the sweet corn field after two days of hunting it, so tomorrow morning I am going after squirrels and will have a pics for everybody


----------

